# Topics > Space > Satellite constellation >  Starlink, satellite constellation, SpaceX, Hawthorne, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - SpaceX

starlink.com

facebook.com/starlink.ind

instagram.com/starlink_satellites

Starlink on Wikipedia

apps.apple.com/us/app/starlink/id1537177988

play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.starlink.mobile

----------


## Airicist

Starlink Mission

Streamed live May 23, 2019




> SpaceX is targeting Thursday, May 23 for the launch of 60 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, Florida. SpaceX’s Starlink is a next-generation satellite network capable of connecting the globe, especially reaching those who are not yet connected, with reliable and affordable broadband internet services.
> 
> The launch window opens at 10:30 p.m. EDT on May 23, or 2:30 UTC on May 24, and closes at 12:00 a.m. on May 24, or 4:00 UTC. A backup launch window opens on Friday, May 24 at 10:30 p.m. EDT, or 2:30 UTC on May 25, and closes at 12:00 a.m. on May 25, or 4:00 UTC. Falcon 9’s first stage for this mission previously supported the Telstar 18 VANTAGE mission in September 2018 and the Iridium-8 mission in January 2019. Following stage separation, SpaceX will attempt to land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Approximately one hour and two minutes after liftoff, the Starlink satellites will begin deployment at an altitude of 440km. They will then use onboard propulsion to reach an operational altitude of 550km.

----------


## Airicist

Blastoff! SpaceX launches 60 Internet-beaming Satellites

Published on May 23, 2019




> The first 60 satellites of SpaceX’s Starlink megaconstellation were launched atop a Falcon 9 rocket on May 23, 2019.


Falcon 9 Block 5, launch vehicle, SpaceX, Hawthorne, California, USA

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX Launching 60 'Starlink' Internet Satellites Tonight: Watch Live"

by Mike Wall 
May 23, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX just launched a Falcon 9 loaded with Starlink internet satellites"
These are the first of thousands.

by Richard Lawler
May 23, 2019

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink launch: 60 satellites launched at once!

Published on May 23, 2019




> On Thursday, May 23 at 10:30 p.m. EDT SpaceX launched 60 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, Florida. SpaceX’s Starlink is a next-generation satellite network capable of connecting the globe, especially reaching those who are not yet connected, with reliable and affordable broadband internet services.
> 
> Falcon 9’s first stage for this mission previously supported the Telstar 18 VANTAGE mission in September 2018 and the Iridium-8 mission in January 2019. Following stage separation, SpaceX landed Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which was stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Approximately one hour and two minutes after liftoff, the Starlink satellites were deployed at an altitude of 440km. They then used onboard propulsion to reach an operational altitude of 550km.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX’s first Starlink mission

Published on May 23, 2019




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 60 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, Florida, on 24 may 2019, at 02:30 UTC (23 May, at 22:30 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (Block 5 B1049) landed on the Of Course I Still Love You droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage for this mission previously supported the Telstar 18 VANTAGE mission in September 2018 and the Iridium-8 mission in January 2019.

----------


## Airicist

First 60 SpaceX Starlink satellites deployed

Published on May 24, 2019




> SpaceX deployed the first 60 Starlink satellites on May 24, 2019. -- Just the Beginning for Starlink Megaconstellation

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink satellites spotted over Netherlands

Published on May 24, 2019




> Less than 24 hours after SpaceX's launch of the first 60 Starlink satellites, amateur astronomer Dr. Marco Langbroek (sattrackcam.blogspot.com) captured them streaking over the Netherlands.

----------


## Airicist

Are SpaceX satellites ruining the night sky?

Published on May 31, 2019




> Some astronomers are worried that SpaceX's fleet of Starlink satellites is going to blight the night sky.

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX's Starlink Constellation Could Swell by 30,000 More Satellites"
The constellation could conceivably consist of 42,000 spacecraft.

by Mike Wall
October 17, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "'Whoa, It Worked': Elon Musk Tweets Via SpaceX's Starlink Satellites"
But Starlink won't be truly operational until several hundred more satellites go up.

by Mike Wall
October 23, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Starlink Mission

Nov 11, 2019




> SpaceX is targeting Monday, November 11 at 9:56 a.m. EST, 14:56 UTC, for launch of 60 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, Florida. A backup launch opportunity is available at 9:34 a.m. EST, 14:34 UTC, on Tuesday, November 12.
> 
> Falcon 9’s first stage supported the Iridium-7, SAOCOM-1A, and Nusantara Satu missions, and the fairing was previously flown on Falcon Heavy’s Arabsat-6A mission earlier this year. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing

Nov 11, 2019




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched the second batch of 60 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, Florida, on 11 November 2019, at 14:56 UTC (09:56 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (Block 5 B1048) landed on the Of Course I Still Love You droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage for this mission previously supported the Iridium-7, SAOCOM-1A, and Nusantara Satu missions. The fairing was previously flown on Falcon Heavy’s Arabsat-6A mission. 
> Credit: SpaceX/Elon/Musk

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, January 2020

Jan 6, 2019




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched the third batch of 60 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, Florida, on 7 January 2020, at 02:19 UTC (6 January, at 21:19 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (Block 5 B1049) landed on the Of Course I Still Love You droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage for this mission previously supported a Starlink mission in May 2019, the Iridium-8 mission in January 2019, and the Telstar 18 VANTAGE mission in September 2018. 
> Credit: SpaceX

----------


## Airicist

Blastoff! SpaceX adds 60 satellites to Starlink megaconstellation

Jan 6, 2019




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 60 Starlink satellites on Jan. 6, 2019 from Space Launch Complex 40 at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station in Florida.

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Streamed live Jan 6, 2020




> SpaceX is targeting Monday, January 6 at 9:19 p.m. EST, or 2:19 UTC on January 7, for its third launch of Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, Florida. A backup launch opportunity is available on Tuesday, January 7 at 8:57 p.m. EST, or 1:57 UTC on January 8.
> Falcon 9’s first stage supported a Starlink mission in May 2019, the Iridium-8 mission in January 2019, and the Telstar 18 VANTAGE mission in September 2018. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Approximately 45 minutes after liftoff, SpaceX’s fairing recovery vessel, “Ms. Tree,” will attempt to recover a payload fairing half.

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Streamed live Jan 29, 2020




> SpaceX is targeting Wednesday, January 29 at 9:09 a.m. EST, or 14:09 UTC, for its fourth launch of Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, Florida. 
> 
> Falcon 9’s first stage previously launched Crew Dragon on its first demonstration mission in March 2019 and the RADARSAT Constellation Mission in June 2019. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Approximately 45 minutes after liftoff, SpaceX’s two fairing recovery vessels, “Ms. Tree” and “Ms. Chief,” will attempt to recover the two fairing halves.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 29 January 2020

Jan 29, 2020




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched the fourth batch of 60 Starlink satellites (Starlink-3) from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, Florida, on 29 January 2020, at 14:06 UTC (09:06 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (Block 5 B1051) landed on the Of Course I Still Love You droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage for this mission previously launched Crew Dragon on its first demonstration mission in March 2019 and the RADARSAT Constellation Mission in June 2019.

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX launches 60 new Starlink satellites, sticks rocket landing at sea"
There are now 240 Starlink satellites in orbit.

by Amy Thompson
January 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Feb 17, 2020




> SpaceX is targeting Monday, February 17 at 10:05 a.m. EST, or 15:05 UTC, for its fifth launch of Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, Florida. A backup launch opportunity is available on Tuesday, February 18 at 9:42 a.m. EST, or 14:42 UTC.
> 
> Falcon 9’s first stage previously launched the CRS-17 mission in May 2019, the CRS-18 mission in July 2019, and the JCSAT-18/Kacific1 mission in December 2019. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Approximately 45 minutes after liftoff, SpaceX’s two fairing recovery vessels, “Ms. Tree” and “Ms. Chief,” will attempt to recover the two fairing halves.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink launch & Falcon 9 first stage failed landing, 17 February 2020

Feb 17, 2020




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched the fifth batch of 60 Starlink satellites (Starlink-4) from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, Florida, on 17 February 2020, at 15:05 (10:05 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (Block 5 B1056) failed to land on the Of Course I Still Love You droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage for this mission previously launched the CRS-17 mission in May 2019, the CRS-18 mission in July 2019, and the JCSAT-18/Kacific1 mission in December 2019.

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Streamed live on Mar 18, 2020




> SpaceX is targeting Wednesday, March 18 at 8:16 a.m. EDT, or 12:16 UTC, for its sixth launch of Starlink satellites. Falcon 9 will lift off from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at NASA’s Kennedy Space Center in Florida, with a backup opportunity on Thursday, March 19 at 7:56 a.m. EDT, or 11:56 UTC. 
> 
> Falcon 9’s first stage supported the Iridium-7 NEXT mission in July 2018, the SAOCOM 1A mission in October 2018, the Nusantara Satu mission in February 2019, and the second launch of Starlink in November 2019. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s fairing previously supported the first launch of Starlink in May 2019. Approximately 45 minutes after liftoff, SpaceX’s fairing recovery vessels, “Ms. Tree” and “Ms. Chief,” will attempt to recover the two fairing halves.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink satellites seen by Space Station

Apr 21, 2020




> On April 13, 2020, an astronaut aboard the International Space Station captured imagery of a train of SpaceX Starlink satellites orbiting Earth.

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Apr 22, 2020




> SpaceX is targeting Wednesday, April 22 at 3:30 p.m. EDT, or 19:30 p.m. UTC, for its seventh launch of Starlink satellites. Falcon 9 will lift off from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at NASA’s Kennedy Space Center in Florida. A backup opportunity is available on Thursday, April 23 at 3:15 p.m. EDT, or 19:15 UTC. 
> 
> Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported Crew Dragon’s first flight to the International Space Station, launch of the RADARSAT Constellation Mission, and the fourth Starlink mission. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s fairing previously supported the AMOS-17 mission.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink 7 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 22 April 2020

Apr 22, 2020




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched another 60 Starlink satellites (Starlink-7) from Launch Complex (LC-39A) at NASA’s Kennedy Space Center in Florida, on 22 April 2020, at 19:30 UTC (15:30 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (Block B1051) landed on the Of Course I Still Love You droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage for this mission previously supported Crew Dragon’s first flight to the International Space Station, launch of the RADARSAT Constellation Mission, and the fourth Starlink mission. Falcon 9’s fairing previously supported the AMOS-17 mission.
> Credit: SpaceX

----------


## Airicist

Blastoff! SpaceX launches Starlink 7 mission, another 60 satellites

Jun 3, 2020




> SpaceX launched 60 Starlink satellites atop a Falcon 9 rocket from Launch Complex 40 at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station in Florida on June 3, 2020. The launch brings the number of satellites in orbit for the megaconstellation to 482.

----------


## Airicist

Watch SpaceX deploy Starlink satellites into space

Jun 3, 2020




> See SpaceX release the Starlink satellite payload into space.

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Jun 3, 2020




> SpaceX is targeting Wednesday June 3 at 9:25 p.m. EDT, 1:25 UTC on June 4, for its eighth launch of Starlink satellites. Falcon 9 will lift off from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station. A backup opportunity is available on Thursday, June 4 at 9:03 p.m. EDT, 1:03 UTC on June 5. 
> 
> Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported the Telstar 18 VANTAGE mission in September 2018, the Iridium-8 mission in January 2019, and two separate Starlink missions in May 2019 and in January 2020. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship, which will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. 
> 
> The Starlink satellites will deploy in an elliptical orbit approximately 15 minutes after liftoff. Prior to orbit raise, SpaceX engineers will conduct data reviews to ensure all Starlink satellites are operating as intended. Once the checkouts are complete, the satellites will then use their onboard ion thrusters to move into their intended orbits and operational altitude of 550 km.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Elon Musk says the biggest challenge of SpaceX's Starlink internet project is not satellites, but rather 'UFO on a stick' devices users will need to get online"

by Dave Mosher
June 5, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX: We've launched 32,000 Linux computers into space for Starlink internet"
SpaceX engineers also reveal machine learning is not used on the Dragon and Falcon spacecraft.

by Liam Tung
June 8, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Starlink Mission

Streamed live Jun 13, 2020




> SpaceX is targeting Saturday, June 13 at 5:21 a.m. EDT, 9:21 UTC, for launch of its ninth Starlink mission, which will include 58 Starlink satellites and three of Planet’s SkySats. Falcon 9 will lift off from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, and a backup opportunity is available on Sunday, June 14 at 4:59 a.m. EDT, 8:59 UTC. This mission marks SpaceX’s first SmallSat Rideshare Program launch.
> 
> Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported Dragon’s 19th and 20th resupply missions to the International Space Station. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Half of Falcon 9’s fairing previously flew on the JCSAT-18/Kacific1 mission, and the other half previously flew on SpaceX’s third Starlink mission.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink 9 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 13 June 2020

Jun 13, 2020




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 58 Starlink satellites (Starlink-9) and 3 PlanetLabs SkySats satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station in Florida, on 13 June 2020, at 09:21 UTC (05:21 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (Block B1059) landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” drone-ship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported Dragon’s 19th and 20th resupply missions to the International Space Station.

----------


## Airicist

Article "New details and images emerge of SpaceX’s Starlink user antennas and planned beta testing"
Reddit sleuths found gold in the Starlink website’s code

by Loren Grush
July 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink 10 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 7 August 2020

August 9, 2020




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 57 Starlink satellites (Starlink-10) and two BlackSky Earth-imaging satellites from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida, on 7 August 2020, at 05:12 UTC (01:12 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (Block B1051) landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” drone-ship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported Crew Dragon’s first demonstration mission to the International Space Station, launch of the RADARSAT Constellation Mission, and the fourth and seventh Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink 11 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 18 August 2020

Aug 18, 2020




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 58 Starlink satellites (Starlink-11) and three of Planet’s SkySats from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station in Florida, on 18 August 2020, at 14:31 UTC (10:31 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (Block B1049) landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” drone-ship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported the Telstar 18 VANTAGE mission in September 2018, the Iridium-8 mission in January 2019, and three separate Starlink missions in May 2019, January 2020, and June 2020.

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Sep 3, 2020




> SpaceX is targeting Thursday, September 3 at 8:46 a.m. EDT, 12:46 UTC, for launch of its twelfth Starlink mission, which will launch 60 Starlink satellites to orbit. Falcon 9 will lift off from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida. A backup opportunity is available on Friday, September 4 at 8:24 a.m. EDT, 12:24 UTC. 
> 
> Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported launch of the GPS III Space Vehicle 03 mission in June 2020. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink 12 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 3 September 2020

Sep 3, 2020




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 60 Starlink satellites (Starlink-12) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida, on 3 September 2020, at 12:46 UTC (08:46 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (B1060) landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” drone-ship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage previously launched the GPS III Space Vehicle 03 mission in June 2020

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Streamed live Oct 6, 2020




> SpaceX is targeting Tuesday, October 6 at 7:29 a.m. EDT, 11:29 UTC, for its thirteenth Starlink mission, which will launch 60 Starlink satellites to orbit. Falcon 9 will lift off from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida.
> 
> Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported launch of Crew Dragon’s first flight to the International Space Station with NASA astronauts onboard and the ANASIS-II mission. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. One of Falcon 9’s fairing halves supported two previous Starlink launches.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink mission highlights (launch, landing and deployment)

Oct 6, 2020




> SpaceX  Tuesday, October 6 at 7:29 a.m. EDT, 11:29 UTC, for its thirteenth Starlink mission, which launched 60 Starlink satellites to orbit. Falcon 9 lifted off from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida.
> 
> Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported launch of Crew Dragon’s first flight to the International Space Station with NASA astronauts onboard and the ANASIS-II mission. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. One of Falcon 9’s fairing halves supported two previous Starlink launches.
> 
> The Starlink satellites will deploy approximately 1 hour and 1 minute after liftoff.

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Streamed live on Oct 18, 2020




> SpaceX is targeting Sunday, October 18 at 8:25 a.m. EDT, 12:25 UTC, for its fourteenth Starlink mission, which will launch 60 Starlink satellites to orbit. Falcon 9 will lift off from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida, and a backup opportunity is available on Monday, October 19 at 8:06 a.m. EDT, 12:06 UTC.
> 
> Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported Crew Dragon’s first demonstration mission to the International Space Station, launch of the RADARSAT Constellation Mission, and three Starlink missions this year. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s fairing halves each previously supported two missions.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink 14 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 18 October 2020

Oct 18, 2020




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 60 Starlink satellites (Starlink-14) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida, on 18 October 2020, at 12:25 UTC (8:25 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (B1051) landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported Crew Dragon Demo-1, RADARSAT and three Starlink missions this year.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft Teams With Elon Musk’s SpaceX to Push Cloud Battle With Amazon Into Orbit"
The space-cloud initiative is targeting military and commercial customers and comes after Amazon announced its own space effort

by Andy Pasztor and Aaron Tilley
October 20, 2020

Article "Microsoft debuts Azure Space to cater to the space industry, partners with SpaceX for Starlink datacenter broadband"

by Darrell Etherington
October 20, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Streamed live Oct 24, 2020




> On Saturday, October 24 at 11:31 a.m. EDT, 11:31 UTC, SpaceX’s Falcon 9 rocket launched 60 Starlink satellites to orbit from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station in Florida. 
> 
> Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported the GPS III Space Vehicle 03 mission in June 2020 and a Starlink mission in September 2020. Following stage separation, SpaceX landed Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship, which was stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. The Starlink satellites deployed approximately 1 hour and 3 minutes after liftoff.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink 15 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 24 October 2020

Oct 24, 2020




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 60 Starlink satellites (Starlink-15) from  Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, on 24 October 2020, at 15:31 UTC (11:31 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (B1060) landed on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported the GPS III Space Vehicle 03 mission in June 2020 and a Starlink mission in September 2020.
> Credit: SpaceX

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX's Starlink: Beta tester reveals more about Elon Musk's internet from space service"
Starlink beta tester tests out his user terminal in national forest locations with 300W battery pack.

by Liam Tung
November 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "How SpaceX Starlink broadband will envelop Earth and transform the sky"
Elon Musk wants to connect all corners of the planet via space, but his thousands of orbiting routers may pose a risk to satellites and to science.

by Eric Mack
November 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Nov 24, 2020




> SpaceX is targeting Tuesday, November 24 for launch of its sixteenth Starlink mission, which will launch 60 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station. The instantaneous launch window is at 9:13 p.m. EST, or 02:13 UTC on Wednesday, November 25.
> 
> The Falcon 9 first stage rocket booster supporting this mission previously flew on six other missions: the Telstar 18 VANTAGE mission in September 2018, the Iridium-8 mission in January 2019, and four Starlink missions in May 2019, January 2020, June 2020, and August 2020. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be located in the Atlantic Ocean. One half of Falcon 9’s fairing previously supported a mission, and the other half previously two.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink 16 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 25 November 2020

Nov 24, 2020




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 60 Starlink satellites (Starlink-16) from  Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Force Station, on 25 November 2020, at 02:13 UTC (24 November, 21:13 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (B1049) landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported six other missions: the Telstar 18 VANTAGE mission in September 2018, the Iridium-8 mission in January 2019, and four Starlink missions in May 2019, January 2020, June 2020, and August 2020.

----------


## Airicist

Starlink Teardown: DISHY DESTROYED!

Nov 25, 2020




> In this video, I do a full, destructive teardown and light analysis of Dishy – the Starlink User Terminal (dish). This is the first full teardown, so I'm really pleased that I get to be the first to share this with the world. Huge kudos to the Starlink team – this is incredible work, and it must feel great to know that users are finally getting their hands on it.

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Streamed live Jan 20, 2021




> SpaceX is targeting Wednesday, January 20 for its seventeenth Starlink mission, which will launch 60 Starlink satellites from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center. The instantaneous window is at 8:02 a.m. EST, or 13:02 UTC.
> 
> The Falcon 9 first stage rocket booster supporting this mission previously flew on seven other missions: the SXM-7 mission in December 2020, launch of the RADARSAT Constellation Mission in June 2019, launch of Crew Dragon’s first demonstration mission in March 2019, and four Starlink missions. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship, which will be located in the Atlantic Ocean. One half of Falcon 9’s fairing previously supported a Starlink mission and the other previously supported two.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink 17 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 20 January 2021

Jan 20, 2021




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 60 Starlink satellites (Starlink-17) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center, on 20 January 2021, at 13:02 UTC (08:02 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (B1051) landed on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported seven other missions: the SXM-7 mission in December 2020, launch of the RADARSAT Constellation Mission in June 2019, launch of Crew Dragon’s first demonstration mission in March 2019, and four Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Elon Musk blasts Jeff Bezos’ Amazon, alleging effort to ‘hamstring’ SpaceX’s Starlink satellite internet"

by Michael Sheetz
January 26, 2021

Project Kuiper, satellite constellation, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

----------


## Airicist

Starlink Mission

Streamed live Feb 4, 2021




> SpaceX is targeting Thursday, February 4 for launch of 60 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. The instantaneous window is at 1:19 a.m. EST, or 6:19​ UTC.
> 
> The Falcon 9 first stage rocket booster supporting this mission previously flew on four missions: the launches of GPS III Space Vehicle 03 and Turksat 5A and two Starlink missions. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be located in the Atlantic Ocean. One half of Falcon 9’s fairing previously flew on the SAOCOM-1B mission, and the other previously flew in support of the GPS III Space Vehicle 03 mission.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink 18 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 4 February 2021

Feb 4, 2021




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 60 Starlink satellites (Starlink-18) from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station, Florida, on 4 February 2021, at 06:19 UTC (01:19​ EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (B1060) landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported four launches: GPS III Space Vehicle 03, Turksat 5A and two Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX says its Starlink satellite internet service now has over 10,000 users"

by Michael Sheetz
February 4, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX begins accepting $99 preorders for its Starlink satellite internet service as Musk eyes IPO"

by Michael Sheetz
February 9, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Streamed live Feb 16, 2021




> SpaceX is targeting Monday, February 15 for launch of 60 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. The instantaneous window is at 10:59 p.m. EST, or 3:59​ UTC on February 16.
> 
> The Falcon 9 first stage rocket booster supporting this mission previously flew on five missions: Dragon’s 19th and 20th commercial resupply missions to the International Space Station, a Starlink mission, the SAOCOM 1B mission, and the NROL-108 mission. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be located in the Atlantic Ocean.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink 19 launch & Falcon 9 first stage failed landing, 16 February 2021

Feb 16, 2021




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 60 Starlink satellites (Starlink-18) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center, on 16 February 2021, at 03:59 UTC (15 February, at 22:59 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (B1059) failed to land on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported five other missions: Dragon’s 19th and 20th commercial resupply missions to the International Space Station, a Starlink mission, the SAOCOM 1B mission, and the NROL-108 mission. 
> Credit: SpaceX

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX loses Falcon 9 rocket on landing in first of 2 Starlink missions"
The booster appeared to miss the landing pad of the company's droneship in the Atlantic Monday night.

by Eric Mack 
February 15, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Starlink explained: What to know about Elon Musk's satellite internet venture"
The billionaire entrepreneur is launching satellites into space, and promising to deliver high-speed broadband internet to as many users as possible.

by Ry Crist 
February 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Elon Musk: SpaceX will double Starlink's satellite internet speeds in 2021"
Musk adds that the growing network of satellites should offer complete global coverage "by next year."

by Ry Crist 
February 22, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Falcon 9 aborted launch with Starlink 20, 1 March 2021

Mar 1, 2021




> The launch of a SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket with 60 Starlink satellites (Starlink-20) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center, was aborted on 1 March 2021, at 01:37 UTC (28 February, 20:37 EST).

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

March 4, 2021




> SpaceX is targeting 3:24 a.m. EST on Thursday, March 4 for launch of 60 Starlink satellites from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida. If needed, there are backup opportunities available at 5:42 a.m. EST on Thursday, March 4, as well as 3:03 a.m. EST and 5:21 a.m. EST on Friday, March 5.
> 
> The Falcon 9 first stage rocket booster supporting this mission previously flew on seven missions: the Iridium-8 mission, the Telstar 18 VANTAGE mission, and five Starlink missions. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be located in the Atlantic Ocean. One half of Falcon 9’s fairing previously flew on three Starlink missions, and the other half previously supported two Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink 20 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 4 March 2021

Mar 4, 2021




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 60 Starlink satellites (Starlink-20) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center, on 4 March 2021, at 08:24 UTC (03:24 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (B1049) landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported seven missions: the Iridium-8 mission, the Telstar 18 VANTAGE mission, and five Starlink missions.
> Credit: SpaceX

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX wants to connect its Starlink satellite internet network to moving vehicles"

by Michael Sheetz
March 8, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Streamed live on Mar 14, 2021




> SpaceX is targeting Sunday, March 14 for launch of 60 Starlink satellites from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida. The instantaneous window is at 6:01 a.m. EDT, or 10:01​ UTC.
> 
> The Falcon 9 first stage rocket booster supporting this mission previously supported launch of Crew Dragon’s first demonstration mission, RADARSAT Constellation Mission, SXM-7, and five Starlink missions. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be located in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s fairing previously flew on the Transporter-1 mission.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink 22 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 14 March 2021

Mar 14, 2021




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 60 Starlink satellites (Starlink-22) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center, Florida, on 14 March 2021, at 10:01 UTC (06:01 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (B1051) landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage previously supported eight missions: SXM-7, RADARSAT Constellation Mission, Demo-1 (Crew Dragon’s first demonstration mission) and five Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Starlink users explain how you can set up the internet service in your own home in 5 straightforward steps"

by Kate Duffy
March 20, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX's Starlink: Everything you need to know about Elon Musk's internet service"

by Kate Duffy
March 21, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX is betting big on its UK Starlink rollout, and is in talks to become part of the government's $6.9 billion 'Project Gigabit' plan for rural internet"

by Kate Duffy
March 23, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Mar 24, 2021




> SpaceX is targeting Wednesday, March 24 for launch of 60 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. The instantaneous window is at 4:28 a.m. EDT, or 8:28​ UTC, and a backup opportunity is available on Thursday, March 25 at 4:06 a.m. EDT, or 8:06​ UTC.
> 
> The Falcon 9 first stage rocket booster supporting this mission previously supported launch of the GPS-III Space Vehicle 03 and Turksat 5A missions in addition to three Starlink missions. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be located in the Atlantic Ocean. One half of Falcon 9’s fairing supported the Sentinel-6A mission and the other supported a previous Starlink mission.

----------


## Airicist

Blastoff! SpaceX launches Starlink 22 mission, lands too!

Mar 24, 2021




> SpaceX launched 60 Starlink satellites atop a Falcon 9 rocket from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida on Feb. 24, 2021. The first stage of the rocket landed several minutes later on the 'Of Course I Still Love You' droneship in the Atlantic Ocean.


"SpaceX launches 60 new Starlink internet satellites, nails latest rocket landing at sea"
There are now more than 1,300 Starlink satellites in orbit.

by Amy Thompson
March 24, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "How helpful is SpaceX's customer support when Starlink customers run into problems? Users gave Insider their verdict."

by Kate Duffy
March 26, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Starlink by SpaceX: how fast is it really?

Mar 31, 2021




> I put SpaceX's Starlink internet service to the test to see how fast it really is. The $499 starter kit comes with an antenna dish, router, power adapter, and cables. Plus, for $99 a month, you can expect speeds from 50-150Mbps at low latency -- with no data caps.
> 
> 0:00​ Intro
> 0:39​ Unboxing
> 1:25​ What is Starlink?
> 2:11​ Setting up Starlink
> 3:29​ Test #1 - Inside apartment
> 5:12​ Test #2 - Parking lot
> 7:30​ Issues with Starlink service
> 8:52​ Test #3 - On top of Mount Diablo

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

April 7, 2021




> SpaceX is targeting Wednesday, April 7 for launch of 60 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. The instantaneous window is at 12:34 p.m. EDT, or 16:34​ UTC, and a backup opportunity is available on Thursday, April 8 at 12:12 p.m. EDT, or 16:12​ UTC.
> 
> The Falcon 9 first stage rocket booster supporting this mission previously supported launch of NASA astronauts Bob Behnken and Doug Hurley to the International Space Station, ANASIS-II, CRS-21, Transporter-1, and two Starlink missions. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be located in the Atlantic Ocean. One half of Falcon 9’s fairing prevouisly supported launch of AMOS-17 and two Starlink missions, and the other previously supported a Starlink mission.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink 24 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 7 April 2021

Apr 7, 2021




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 60 Starlink satellites (Starlink-24) from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station, Florida, on 7 April 2021, at 16:34 UTC (12:34 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1058) previously supported six missions: Demo-2, ANASIS-II, CRS-21, Transporter-1 and two Starlink mission.

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX launches another 60 Starlink satellites into orbit and sticks rocket landing"

by Amy Thompson
April 7, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Apr 29, 2021




> SpaceX is targeting Wednesday, April 28 for launch of 60 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. The instantaneous window is at 11:44 p.m. EDT, or 3:44​ UTC on Thursday, April 29.
> 
> The Falcon 9 first stage rocket booster supporting this mission previously supported launch of GPS III Space Vehicle 03, Turksat 5A, and four Starlink missions. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship, which will be located in the Atlantic Ocean

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink 25 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 29 April 2021

Apr 29, 2021




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 60 Starlink satellites (Starlink-25) from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station, Florida, on 29 April 2021, at 03:44 UTC (28 April, 23:44 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1060) previously supported six missions: GPS-III Space Vehicle 03, Turksat 5A and four Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Streamed live on May 4, 2021




> SpaceX is targeting Tuesday, May 4 for launch of 60 Starlink satellites from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida. The instantaneous window is at 3:01 p.m. EDT, or 19:01​ UTC, and a backup opportunity is available on Wednesday, May 5 at 2:39 p.m. EDT, or 18:39​ UTC.
> 
> The Falcon 9 first stage rocket booster supporting this mission previously supported launch of Telstar 18 VANTAGE, Iridium-8, and six Starlink missions. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be located in the Atlantic Ocean. One half of Falcon 9’s fairing previously supported two Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

May 9, 2021




> SpaceX is targeting Sunday, May 9 for launch of 60 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. The instantaneous window is at 2:42 a.m. EDT, or 6:42​ UTC, and a backup opportunity is available on Monday, May 10 at 2:21 a.m. EDT, or 6:21​ UTC.
> 
> This will be the tenth flight of the Falcon 9 first stage rocket booster supporting this mission, which previously launched Crew Dragon’s first demonstration mission to the International Space Station, the RADARSAT Constellation Mission, SXM-7, and six Starlink missions. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship, which will be located in the Atlantic Ocean. Both of Falcon 9’s fairing halves previously flew on the GPS III Space Vehicle 04 mission.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Starlink explained: What to know about Elon Musk's satellite internet venture"
The billionaire SpaceX CEO is launching satellites into orbit and promising to deliver high-speed broadband internet to as many users as possible.

by Ry Cris
May 10, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Streamed live May 15, 2021




> SpaceX is targeting Saturday, May 15 for its next Starlink mission launching aboard Falcon 9 from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida. The instantaneous window is at 6:56 p.m. EDT, or 22:56 UTC, and a backup opportunity is available on Sunday, May 16 at 6:33 p.m. EDT, or 22:33 UTC. On board this mission are 52 Starlink satellites, a Capella Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) satellite, and Tyvak-0130.
> 
> The Falcon 9 first stage booster that supported this mission previously launched NASA astronauts Bob Behnken and Doug Hurley to the International Space Station, ANASIS-II, CRS-21, Transporter-1, and three Starlink missions. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, which will be located in the Atlantic Ocean. One half of Falcon 9’s fairing previously supported the SXM-7 mission, and the other previously supported the NROL-108 mission.

----------


## Airicist

"Google Cloud and SpaceX's Starlink to Deliver Secure, Global Connectivity"
SpaceX will locate Starlink ground stations within Google data center properties, providing businesses with seamless, secure access to the cloud and Internet with Google Cloud infrastructure

May 13, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Streamed live May 26, 2021




> SpaceX is targeting Wednesday, May 26 for the next Falcon 9 launch of 60 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. The instantaneous window is at 2:59 p.m. EDT, or 18:59 UTC, and a backup opportunity is available on Thursday, May 27 at 2:37 p.m. EDT, or 18:37 UTC. 
> 
> Falcon 9’s first stage booster previously supported the Sentinel-6A mission. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship, which will be located in the Atlantic Ocean. One half of Falcon 9’s fairing previously supported four Starlink missions, and the other previously supported a Starlink mission and the Transporter-1 mission.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink 29 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 26 May 2021

May 26, 2021




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 60 Starlink satellites (Starlink-29) from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 26 May 2021, at 18:59 UTC (14:59 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1063) previously supported the Sentinel-6A mission.

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX's Starlink expects it can provide global coverage around September"

by Paulina Duran
June 22, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX ships 100,000 Starlink terminals to customers, eyes future launches using Starship"

by Aria Alamalhodaei
August 24, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Starlink mission

Sep 14, 2021




> On Monday, September 13 at 8:55 p.m. PDT, SpaceX launched 51 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 4E (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Air Force Base in California. 
> This was the tenth launch and landing of this Falcon 9 first stage booster, which previously launched the Telstar 18 VANTAGE, Iridium-8, and seven Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starlink 30 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 14 September 2021

Sep 14, 2021




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 51 Starlink satellites (Starlink-30) from Space Launch Complex 4E (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base in California, on 14 September 2021, at 03:55 UTC (13 September, at 20:55 PDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, stationed in the Pacific Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1049) previously supported nine missions: Iridium-8, Telstar 18 VANTAGE and seven Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX launches 51 Starlink internet satellites in the constellation's 1st West Coast launch"

by Amy Thompson 
September 14, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Streamed live Nov 13, 2021




> SpaceX is targeting Saturday, November 13 for a Falcon 9 launch of 53 Starlink satellites to orbit from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. The instantaneous launch window is at 7:19 a.m. EST, or 12:19 UTC.
> 
> The booster supporting this mission previously launched Crew Demo-2, ANASIS-11, CRS-21, Transporter-1, and four Starlink missions. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the Just Read the Instructions droneship, which will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. One half of Falcon 9’s fairing previously supported the GPS III-4 mission and a Starlink mission, and the other previously supported another Starlink mission.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 31 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 13 November 2021

Nov 13, 2021




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 53 Starlink satellites (Starlink-31) from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 13 November 2021, at 12:19 UTC (07:19 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1058) previously supported eight missions: Demo-2, ANASIS-II, CRS-21, Transporter-1 and four Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Tesla starts deploying Starlink satellite internet systems at Supercharger stations"

by Fred Lambert
November 14, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "SpaceX’s Starlink Is Testing Internet Service for Aircraft"

by Justin Bachman
November 30, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Dec 3, 2021




> On Thursday, December 2 at 6:12 p.m. EST, Falcon 9 launched 48 Starlink satellites and two BlackSky spacecraft to orbit from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. This was the ninth launch and landing of this Falcon 9 first stage booster, which previously launched GPS III-3, Turksat 5A, Transporter-2, and now six Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 32 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 2 December 2021

Dec 3, 2021




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 48 Starlink satellites (Starlink-32) and two BlackSky spacecraft from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 2 December 2021, at 23:12 UTC (18:12 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1060) previously supported eight missions: Transporter-2, GPS-III Space Vehicle 03, Turksat 5A and five Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Dec 18, 2021




> SpaceX is targeting Saturday, December 18 for a Falcon 9 launch of 52 (Starlink) satellites to low-Earth orbit from Space Launch Complex 4 East (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base in California. Liftoff is targeted for 4:41 a.m. PST (12:41 UTC), and a backup opportunity is available on Sunday, December 19 at 1:03 a.m. PST (9:03 UTC).
> 
> The Falcon 9 first stage booster supporting this mission previously launched Dragon’s first crew demonstration mission, the RADARSAT Constellation Mission, SXM-7, and seven Starlink missions. Following stage separation, the first stage will return to Earth and land on the Of Course I Still Love You droneship stationed in the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> A live webcast of this mission will begin about 15 minutes prior to liftoff.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 33 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 18 December 2021

Dec 18, 2021




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 52 Starlink satellites (Starlink-33) from Space Launch Complex 4 East (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base in California, on 18 December 2021, at 12:41 UTC (04:41 PST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1051) previously supported ten missions: SXM-7, RADARSAT Constellation Mission, Demo-1 (Crew Dragon’s first demonstration mission) and seven Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Streamed live on Jan 6, 2022




> On Thursday, January 6 at 4:49 p.m. EST, Falcon 9 launched 49 Starlink satellites to low Earth orbit from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida. This was the fourth launch and landing of this Falcon 9 first stage booster, which previously launched GPS III-4, GPS III-5, and Inspiration4.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 34 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 6 January 2022

Jan 7, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 49 Starlink satellites (Starlink-34) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida, on 6 January 2022, at 21:49 UTC (16:49 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (B1062) landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship, having previously supported three missions: GPS III Space Vehicle 04 (GPS III SV04), GPS III SV05 and Inspiration4.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Jan 19, 2022




> On Tuesday, January 18 at 9:02 p.m. EST, Falcon 9 launched 49 Starlink satellites to low Earth orbit from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida. This was the tenth launch and landing of this Falcon 9 first stage booster, which has launched GPS III-3, Turksat 5A, Transporter-2, and now seven Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 35 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 19 January 2022

Jan 19, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 49 Starlink satellites (Starlink-35) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida, on 19 January 2022, at 02:02 UTC (18 January, at 21:02 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1060) previously supported nine missions: Transporter-2, GPS-III Space Vehicle 03, Turksat 5A and six Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "SpaceX’s new Starlink Premium tier promises up to 500Mbps for $500 a month"
The new antenna carries an upfront cost of $2500

by Jon Porter
February 2, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Feb 3, 2022




> On Thursday, February 3 at 1:13 p.m. EST, Falcon 9 launched 49 Starlink satellites to low Earth orbit from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida. This was the sixth launch and landing of this Falcon 9 first stage booster, which previously launched Crew-1, Crew-2, SXM-8, CRS-23, and IXPE.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 36 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 3 February 2022

Feb 3, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 49 Starlink satellites (Starlink-36) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida, on 3 February 2022, at 18:13 UTC (13:13 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1061) previously supported five missions: Crew-1, Crew-2, SXM-8, CRS-23 and IXPE.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "SpaceX to lose up to 40 Starlink satellites after geomagnetic storm"
Elon Musk’s firm says 80% of the satellites it launched last week are expected to burn up instead of reaching orbit

by Donna Lu
February 9, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Feb 21, 2022




> SpaceX is targeting Monday, February 21 for a Falcon 9 launch of 46 Starlink satellites to low Earth orbit from Space Launch Complex (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. The instantaneous launch window is at 9:44 a.m. EST, or 14:44 UTC.
> 
> The first stage booster supporting this mission previously launched Crew Demo-2, ANASIS-II, CRS-21, Transporter-1, Transporter-3, and five Starlink missions. Following stage separation, SpaceX will land Falcon 9’s first stage on the A Shortfall of Gravitas droneship, which will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 37 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 21 February 2022

Feb 21, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 46 Starlink satellites (Starlink-37) from Space Launch Complex (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 21 February 2022, at 14:44 UTC (09:44 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1058) previously supported ten missions: Crew Demo-2, ANASIS-II, CRS-21, Transporter-1, Transporter-3 and five Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Feb 25, 2022




> On Friday, February 25 at 9:12 a.m. PST, SpaceX launched 50 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 4 East (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base in California. 
> 
> This was the fourth flight for the Falcon 9 first stage booster supporting this mission, which previously supported Sentinel-6 Michael Freilich, DART and one Starlink mission.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 38 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 25 February 2022

Feb 25, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 50 Starlink satellites (Starlink-38) from Space Launch Complex 4 East (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base in California, on 25 February 2022, at 17:12 UTC (09:12 PST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, stationed in the Pacific Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1063) previously supported three missions: Sentinel-6 Michael Freilich, DART, and one Starlink mission.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Streamed live on Mar 3, 2022




> On Thursday, March 3 at 9:25 a.m. EST, SpaceX launched 47 Starlink satellites from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida. 
> 
> This was the 11th flight for the Falcon 9 first stage booster supporting this mission, which previously launched GPS III-3, Turksat-5A, Transporter 2, and now eight Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 39 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 3 March 2022

Mar 3, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 47 Starlink satellites (Starlink-39) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida, on 3 March 2022, at 14:25 UTC (09:25 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1060) previously supported ten missions: Transporter-2, GPS-III Space Vehicle 03, Turksat-5A and seven Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Mar 9, 2022




> On Wednesday, March 9 at 8:45 a.m. EST, Falcon 9 launched 48 Starlink satellites to low Earth orbit from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. 
> 
> This was the fourth launch and landing of this Falcon 9 first stage booster, which previously launched Arabsat-6A, STP-2, and COSMO-SkyMed Second Generation FM2.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 40 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 9 March 2022

Mar 9, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 48 Starlink satellites (Starlink-40) from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 9 March 2022, at 13:45 UTC (08:45 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1052) previously supported two Falcon Heavy missions, Arabsat-6A and STP-2, and launched CSG-2.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Mar 19, 2022




> On Saturday, March 19 at 12:24 a.m. ET, Falcon 9 launched 53 Starlink satellites to low-Earth orbit from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, completing the first twelfth launch and landing of an orbital class rocket booster. 
> 
> This Falcon 9 first stage booster previously launched Dragon’s first crew demonstration mission, the RADARSAT Constellation Mission, SXM-7, and now nine Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Apr 21, 2022




> On Thursday, April 21 at 1:51 p.m. ET, Falcon 9 launched 53 Starlink satellites to low-Earth orbit from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. 
> 
> This was the 12th flight for the Falcon 9 first stage booster supporting this mission, which previously launched GPS III-3, Turksat 5A, Transporter-2, and now nine Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 42 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 21 April 2022

Apr 21, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 53 Starlink satellites (Starlink-42) from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 21 April 2022, at 17:51 UTC (13:51 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1060) previously supported eleven missions: Transporter-2, GPS-III Space Vehicle 03, Turksat-5A and eight Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "A top Pentagon official said SpaceX Starlink rapidly fought off a Russian jamming attack in Ukraine"

by Kate Duffy
April 22, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Apr 30, 2022




> On Friday, April 29 at 5:27 p.m. ET, Falcon 9 launched 53 Starlink satellites to low-Earth orbit from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida.
> 
> This was the sixth flight for the Falcon 9 first stage booster supporting this mission, which previously launched GPS III Space Vehicle 04, GPS III Space Vehicle 05, Inspiration4, Ax-1, and now two Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 43 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 29 April 2022

Apr 30, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 53 Starlink satellites (Starlink-42) from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 29 April 2022, at 21:27 UTC (17:27 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1062) previously supported five missions: GPS III Space Vehicle 04 (GPS III SV04), GPS III SV05, Inspiration4, Axiom-1 (Ax-1) and one Starlink mission.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

May 6, 2022




> On Friday, May 6 at 5:42 a.m. ET, SpaceX launched 53 Starlink satellites from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida. 
> 
> This was the 12th flight for the Falcon 9 first stage booster supporting this mission, which previously launched Crew Demo-2, ANASIS-II, CRS-21, Transporter-1, Transporter-3, and now seven Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 44 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 6 May 2022

May 6, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched 53 Starlink satellites (Starlink-44) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida, on 6 May 2022, at 09:42 UTC (05:42 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1058) previously supported eleven missions: Crew Demo-2, ANASIS-II, CRS-21, Transporter-1, Transporter-3 and six Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "SpaceX: Starlink broadband is now available in these 32 countries"
Starlink is now available in 32 countries, with coverage across the US, Europe, and Australia.

by Liam Tung
May 13, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

May 14, 2022




> SpaceX is targeting Friday, May 13 for a Falcon 9 launch of 53 Starlink satellites to low-Earth orbit from Space Launch Complex 4 East (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base in California. The instantaneous launch window is at 3:07 p.m. PT, 22:07 UTC.
> 
> The first stage booster supporting this mission previously launched Sentinel-6 Michael Freilich, DART, and two Starlink missions. Following stage separation, Falcon 9's first stage will return to Earth and land on the Of Course I Still Love You droneship stationed in the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> A live webcast of this mission will begin about 10 minutes prior to liftoff.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 45 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 13 May 2022

May 14, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 53 Starlink satellites (Starlink-45) from Space Launch Complex 4 East (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base in California, on 13 May 2022, at 22:07 UTC (15:07 PDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, stationed in the Pacific Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1063) previously supported four missions: Sentinel-6 Michael Freilich, DART, and two Starlink mission.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

May 14, 2022




> On Saturday, May 14 at 4:40 p.m. ET, Falcon 9 launched 53 Starlink satellites to low-Earth orbit from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 46 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 14 May 2022

May 14, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 53 Starlink satellites (Starlink-46) from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 14 May 2022, at 20:40 UTC (16:40 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. It was the first mission (launch and landing) for this Falcon 9 first stage (B1073).

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

May 18, 2022




> On Wednesday, May 18 at 6:59 a.m. ET, SpaceX launched 53 Starlink satellites from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida.
> 
> This was the fifth flight for the Falcon 9 first stage booster supporting this mission, which previously launched Arabsat-6A, STP-2, COSMO-SkyMed Second Generation FM2, and now two Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 47 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 18 May 2022

May 18, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 53 Starlink satellites (Starlink-47) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida, on 18 May 2022, at 10:59 UTC (06:59 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1052) previously supported two Falcon Heavy missions, Arabsat-6A and STP-2, and launched CSG-2 and one Starlink mission.

----------


## Airicist2

Go up SpaceX's Starship-catching robotic launch tower with Elon Musk!

May 26, 2022




> Today we’re going up SpaceX's Orbital Launch Tower with the ultimate tour guide, Elon Musk. He’s going to walk us around the bottom, explain how they plan to catch the booster with the chopsticks and then we'll go up the elevator stopping at the quick disconnect and on the upper deck!
> 
> 00:00 - Intro
> 00:45 - Tour Begins
> 02:00 - How to catch Starship
> 10:45 - Starlink 2 details
> 12:40 - Elevator up the tower
> 14:15 - Quick Disconnect Arm
> 17:20 - Top of tower
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Elon Musk Reveals Details of Next-Generation Starlink Satellites"
The generation-2 satellites are meant to be more powerful than their earlier counterparts.

by Passant Rabie
June 1, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Elon Musk says an IPO of SpaceX’s Starlink satellite internet business is still 3 or 4 years away"

by Michael Sheetz
June 7, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Jun 17, 2022




> On Friday, June 17 at 12:09 p.m. ET, SpaceX launched 53 Starlink satellites from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida. 
> 
> This was the 13th flight for the Falcon 9 first stage booster supporting this mission, which previously launched GPS III-3, Turksat 5A, Transporter-2, and now 10 Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 48 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 17 June 2022

Jun 17, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 53 Starlink satellites (Starlink-48) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida, on 17 June 2022, at 16:09 UTC (12:09 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1060) previously supported twelve missions: Transporter-2, GPS-III Space Vehicle 03, Turksat-5A and nine Starlink missions. 
> Credit: SpaceX
> Starlink 4.19

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Jul 7, 2022




> On Thursday, July 7 at 9:11 a.m. ET, SpaceX launched 53 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. 
> 
> This was the 13th flight for the Falcon 9 first stage booster supporting this mission, which previously launched Crew Demo-2, ANASIS-II, CRS-21, Transporter-1, Transporter-3, and now eight Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 49 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 7 July 2022

Jul 7, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 53 Starlink satellites (Starlink-49) from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 7 July 2022, at 13:11 UTC (09:11 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1058) previously supported twelve missions: Crew Demo-2, ANASIS-II, CRS-21, Transporter-1, Transporter-3 and seven Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Jul 11, 2022




> On Sunday, July 10 at 10:39 p.m. PT, Falcon 9 launched 46 Starlink satellites to low-Earth orbit from Space Launch Complex 4 East (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base, California.
> 
> This Falcon 9 first stage booster previously launched Sentinel-6 Michael Freilich, DART, and three Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 50 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 11 July 2022

Jul 11, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 46 Starlink satellites (Starlink-50) from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 11 July 2022, at 01:39 UTC (10 July, at 18:39 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1063) previously supported five missions: Sentinel-6 Michael Freilich, DART, and three Starlink missions. 
> Credit: SpaceX
> Starlink 3-1

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Jul 17, 2022




> On Sunday, July 17 at 10:20 a.m. ET, SpaceX launched 53 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. 
> 
> This was the 13th flight for the Falcon 9 first stage booster supporting this mission, which previously launched Dragon’s first crew demonstration mission, the RADARSAT Constellation Mission, SXM-7, and now 10 Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 51 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 17 July 2022

Jul 17, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 53 Starlink satellites (Starlink-51) from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 17 July 2022, at 14:20 UTC (10:20 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1051) previously supported twelve missions: SXM-7, RADARSAT Constellation Mission, Demo-1 (Crew Dragon’s first demonstration mission) and nine Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Jul 22, 2022




> On Friday, July 22 at 10:39 a.m. PT, Falcon 9 launched 46 Starlink satellites to low-Earth orbit from Space Launch Complex 4 East (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base, California.
> 
> This was the fourth flight for the Falcon 9 first stage booster supporting this mission, which previously launched NROL-87, NROL-87 and SARah-1.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 52 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 22 July 2022

Jul 22, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 46 Starlink satellites (Starlink-52) from Space Launch Complex 4 East (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base in California, on 22 July 2022, at 17:39 UTC (10:39 PDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, stationed in the Pacific Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1071) previously supported three missions: NROL-87, NROL-85 and SARah-1.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Jul 24, 2022




> On Sunday, July 24 at 9:38 a.m. ET, SpaceX launched 53 Starlink satellites from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida. 
> 
> This was the eighth flight for the Falcon 9 first stage booster supporting this mission, which previously launched GPS III Space Vehicle 04, GPS III Space Vehicle 05, Inspiration4, Ax-1, Nilesat 301, and now three Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 53 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 24 July 2022

Jul 24, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 53 Starlink satellites (Starlink-53) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida, on 24 July 2022, at 13:38 UTC (09:38 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1062) previously supported seven missions: GPS III SV04, GPS III SV05, Inspiration4, Axiom-1, Nilesat 301 and two Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Aug 10, 2022




> On Tuesday, August 9 at 10:14 p.m. ET, SpaceX launched 52 Starlink satellites from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida.
> 
> This was the third flight for the Falcon 9 first stage booster supporting this mission, which previously launched SES-22 and now two Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 54 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 10 August 2022

Aug 10, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 52 Starlink satellites (Starlink-54) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida, on 10 August 2022, at 02:14 UTC (9 August, at 22:14 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1073) previously supported two missions: SES-22 and one Starlink mission.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Aug 13, 2022




> On Friday, August 12 at 2:40 p.m. PT, Falcon 9 launched 46 Starlink satellites to low-Earth orbit from Space Launch Complex 4 East (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base, California.
> 
> This was the 10th flight for this Falcon 9 first stage booster, which previously launched Crew-1, Crew-2, SXM-8, CRS-23, IXPE, Transporter-4, Transporter-5, Globalstar FM15, and now two Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 55 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 12 August 2022

Aug 13, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 46 Starlink satellites (Starlink-55) from Space Launch Complex 4 East (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base in California, on 12 August 2022, at 21:40 UTC (14:40 PDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship, stationed in the Pacific Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1061) previously supported nine missions: Crew-1, Crew-2, SXM-8, CRS-23, IXPE, Transporter-4, Transporter-5, Globalstar-2 FM15 and one Starlink mission.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Aug 19, 2022




> On Friday, August 19 at 3:21 p.m. ET, SpaceX launched 53 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. 
> 
> This was the ninth flight for the Falcon 9 first stage booster supporting this mission, which previously launched GPS III Space Vehicle 04, GPS III Space Vehicle 05, Inspiration4, Ax-1, Nilesat 301, and now four Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 56 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 19 August 2022

Aug 19, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 53 Starlink satellites (Starlink-56 / Starlink 4-27) from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 19 August 2022, at 19:21 UTC (15:21 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1062) previously supported eight missions: GPS III SV04, GPS III SV05, Inspiration4, Axiom-1, Nilesat 301 and three Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Aug 28, 2022




> On Saturday, August 27 at 11:41 p.m. ET, SpaceX launched 54 Starlink satellites from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. 
> 
> This was the second flight for the Falcon 9 first stage booster supporting this mission, which previously launched CRS-24 and now one Starlink mission.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 57 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 28 August 2022

Aug 28, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 54 Starlink satellites (Starlink-57 / Starlink 4-23) from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 28 August 2022, at 03:41 UTC (27 August, at 23:41 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1069) previously launched the CRS-24 mission.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Aug 31, 2022




> SpaceX is targeting Tuesday, August 30 for a Falcon 9 launch of 46 Starlink satellites to low-Earth orbit from Space Launch Complex 4 East (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base in California. The instantaneous launch window is at 10:40 p.m. PT (5:40 UTC on Wednesday, August 31), and a backup opportunity is available on Wednesday, August 31 at 10:40 p.m. PT (05:40 UTC on Thursday, September 1). 
> 
> The first stage booster supporting this mission previously launched Sentinel-6 Michael Freilich, DART, and four Starlink missions. Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage will return to Earth and land on the Of Course I Still Love You droneship stationed in the Pacific Ocean. 
> 
> A live webcast of this mission will begin about five minutes prior to liftoff.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 58 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 31 August 2022

Aug 31, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 46 Starlink satellites (Starlink-58 / Starlink 3-4) from Space Launch Complex 4 East (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base in California, on 31 August 2022, at 05:40 UTC (30 August, at 22:40 PDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship,  stationed in the Pacific Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1063) previously supported six missions: Sentinel-6 Michael Freilich, DART, and four Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Sep 5, 2022




> On Sunday, September 4 at 10:09 p.m. ET, SpaceX launched 51 Starlink satellites and Spaceflight’s Sherpa-LTC, an orbital transfer vehicle, to orbit from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. 
> 
> This was the seventh flight for the first stage booster supporting this mission, which previously launched Arabsat-6A, STP-2, COSMO-SkyMed Second Generation FM2, KPLO, and now three Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 59 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 5 September 2022

Sep 5, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 51 Starlink satellites (Starlink-59 / Starlink 4-20)  and Spaceflight’s Sherpa-LTC, an orbital transfer vehicle, from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 5 September 2022, at 02:09 UTC (4 September, at 22:09 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship,  stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1052) previously supported two Falcon Heavy missions, Arabsat-6A and STP-2, and launched CSG-2, KPLO and two Starlink mission.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Sep 11, 2022




> On Saturday, September 10 at 9:20 p.m. ET, SpaceX launched 34 Starlink satellites and AST SpaceMobile’s BlueWalker 3 satellite to orbit from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida.
> 
> This was the 14th launch and landing of this Falcon 9 first stage booster, which previously launched Crew Demo-2, ANASIS-II, CRS-21, Transporter-1, Transporter-3, and now nine Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 60 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 11 September 2022

Sep 11, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 34 Starlink satellites (Starlink-60 / Starlink 4-2)  and AST SpaceMobile’s BlueWalker 3 satellite to low-Earth orbit, from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at Kennedy Space Center in Florida, on 11 September 2022, at 01:20 UTC (10 September, at 21:20 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship,  stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1058) previously supported thirteen missions: Crew Demo-2, ANASIS-II, CRS-21, Transporter-1, Transporter-3 and eight Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Streamed live on Sep 19, 2022




> On Sunday, September 18 at 8:18 p.m. ET, SpaceX launched 54 Starlink satellites to orbit from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. 
> 
> This was the sixth launch and landing of this Falcon 9 first stage booster, which previously launched CRS-22, Crew-3, Turksat 5B, Crew-4, CRS-25, and now one Starlink mission.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 61 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 19 September 2022

Sep 19, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 54 Starlink satellites (Starlink-61 / Starlink 4-34) to low-Earth orbit, from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 19 September 2022, at 00:18 UTC (18 September, at 20:18 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship,  stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1067) previously supported five missions: CRS-22, Crew-3, Turksat-5B, Crew-4 and CRS-25.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Starlink Now Selling Pricey High-Performance Dish to Residential Users"
At $2,500, the high-performance Starlink dish costs far more than the standard $599 dish, but the internet service fee remains the same at $110 per month.

by Michael Kan
September 14, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Sep 25, 2022




> On Saturday, September 24 at 7:32 p.m. ET, SpaceX launched 52 Starlink satellites to low-Earth orbit from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. 
> 
> This was the fourth launch and landing for this Falcon 9 first stage booster, which previously launched SES-22 and now three Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 62 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 24 September 2022

Sep 25, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 52 Starlink satellites (Starlink-62 / Starlink 4-35) to low-Earth orbit, from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 24 September 2022, at 23:32 UTC (19:32 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship,  stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1073) previously supported three missions: SES-22 and two Starlink mission.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Elon Musk's SpaceX has made more than one million Starlink terminals so far. Here's what you need to know about the high-speed satellite network."

by Kate Duffy
September 27, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Oct 6, 2022




> SpaceX is targeting Wednesday, October 5 for a Falcon 9 launch of 52 Starlink satellites to low-Earth orbit from Space Launch Complex 4E (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base in California. The instantaneous launch window is at 4:10 p.m. PT (23:10 UTC).
> 
> The first stage booster supporting this mission previously launched NROL-87, NROL-85, SARah-1, and one Starlink mission. Following stage separation, the first stage will land on the Of Course I Still Love You droneship, which will be stationed in the Pacific Ocean.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 63 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 5 October 2022

Oct 6, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 52 Starlink satellites (Starlink-63 / Starlink 4-29) to low-Earth orbit, from Space Launch Complex 4E (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base in California, on 5 October 2022, at 23:10 UTC (16:10 PDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship,  stationed in the Pacific Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1071) previously supported four missions: NROL-87, NROL-85, SARah-1 and one Starlink mission.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Oct 20, 2022




> On Thursday, October 20 at 10:50 a.m. ET, SpaceX launched 54 Starlink satellites to low-Earth orbit from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. 
> 
> This was the tenth launch and landing for this Falcon 9 first stage booster, which previously launched GPS III Space Vehicle 04, GPS III Space Vehicle 05, Inspiration4, Ax-1, Nilesat 301, and now five Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 64 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 20 October 2022

Oct 20, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 54 Starlink satellites (Starlink-64 / Starlink 4-36) to low-Earth orbit, from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 20 October 2022, at 14:50 UTC (10:50 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1062) previously supported nine missions: GPS III SV04, GPS III SV05, Inspiration4, Axiom-1, Nilesat 301 and four Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 65 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 28 October 2022

Oct 28, 2022




> SpaceX is targeting Thursday, October 27 for a Falcon 9 launch of 53 Starlink satellites to low-Earth orbit from Space Launch Complex 4E (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base in California. The instantaneous launch window is at 6:14 p.m. PT (01:14 UTC on Friday, October 28), and a backup opportunity is available on Friday, October 28 at 5:52 p.m. PT (00:52 UTC on Saturday, October 29).
> 
> The first stage booster supporting this mission previously launched Sentinel-6 Michael Freilich, DART, and five Starlink missions. Following stage separation, the first stage will land on the Of Course I Still Love You droneship, which will be stationed in the Pacific Ocean. 
> 
> A live webcast of this mission will begin about five minutes prior to liftoff.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 65 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 28 October 2022

Oct 28, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 53 Starlink satellites (Starlink-65 / Starlink 4-31) to low-Earth orbit, from Space Launch Complex 4E (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Space Force Base in California, on 28 October 2022, at 01:14 UTC (27 October, at 18:14 local time). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Of Course I Still Love You” droneship,  stationed in the Pacific Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1063) previously supported seven missions: Sentinel-6 Michael Freilich, DART, and five Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "SpaceX Wins FCC Approval to Launch 7,500 Starlink Satellites"
Company plans larger fleet to boost broadband from space
Viasat among objectors; cited collision risk from vast fleet

by Todd Shields and Loren Grush
December 2, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "SpaceX unveils ‘Starshield,’ a military variation of Starlink satellites"

by Michael Sheetz
December 5, 2022

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starlink#Starshield_program

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

Dec 17, 2022




> SpaceX is targeting Saturday, December 17 for a Falcon 9 launch of 54 Starlink satellites to low-Earth orbit from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at NASA's Kennedy Space Center in Florida. The instantaneous launch window is at 4:32 p.m. ET (21:32 UTC).
> 
> The first stage booster supporting this mission previously launched Crew Demo-2, ANASIS-II, CRS-21, Transporter-1, Transporter-3, and nine Starlink missions. Following stage separation, the first stage will land on the Just Read the Instructions droneship, which will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> A live webcast of this mission will begin about five minutes prior to liftoff.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 66 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 17 December 2022

Dec 17, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 54 Starlink satellites (Starlink-66 / Starlink 4-37) to low-Earth orbit, from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at NASA's Kennedy Space Center in Florida, on 17 December 2022, at 21:32 (16:32 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “Just Read the Instructions” droneship,  stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1058) previously supported fourteen missions: Crew Demo-2, ANASIS-II, CRS-21, Transporter-1, Transporter-3 and nine Starlink missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Starlink mission

 Dec 28, 2022




> SpaceX is targeting Wednesday, December 28 at 4:34 a.m. ET (9:34 UTC) for a Falcon 9 launch of 54 Starlink satellites to low-Earth orbit from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida. If needed, there is a backup opportunity available on Thursday, December 29 starting at 4:14 a.m. ET (9:14 UTC).
> 
> The first stage booster supporting this mission previously launched GPS III Space Vehicle 04, GPS III Space Vehicle 05, Inspiration4, Ax-1, Nilesat 301, and five Starlink missions. Following stage separation, the first stage will land on the A Shortfall of Gravitas droneship, which will be stationed in the Atlantic Ocean.

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starlink 67 launch & Falcon 9 first stage landing, 28 December 2022

Dec 28, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 54 Starlink satellites (Starlink-67 / Starlink 5-1) to low-Earth orbit, from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station in Florida, on 28 December 2022, at 09:34 (04:34 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship,  stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1062) previously supported ten missions: GPS III SV04, GPS III SV05, Inspiration4, Axiom-1, Nilesat 301 and five Starlink missions.

----------

